# Blackberry cobbler drink help



## Crich0711 (Mar 22, 2021)

Not very good at making mix drinks and last time I traveled found a blackberry cobbler dessert cocktail and trying to replicate it. 

Ingredients that were listed in menu were: blackberry, lemon, honey, absent vanilla vodka, frangelico

I started off by making a blackberry simple syrup with the lemon and honey. I tried mixing different combinations of the alcohol and can't get the taste correct

Any suggestions on other ingredients that I may be missing?


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Mar 23, 2021)

I would add fresh lemon juice to the cocktail and not add it in the syrup making process. In fact, you may want to keep the berries fresh too, and just muddle them with a plain simple syrup.


----------

